# Robot dancing got sexy...or scary



## Nanakisan (Jul 6, 2011)

Simply put this has to be the most original way i have ever seen a professional body builder actually put on a show. truly impressive. plus! if used right this video would make a great range of motion ref for those that draw very complex muscle poses as this guy does some pretty funky stuff in terms of muscle control and posing in time with the music.

I am also offering 1000 gallon bottles of brain and eye bleach at discount prices. please pay at the door and don't forget your tube of mega neuron wash!!
[video=youtube;0eJ4P0unxZE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eJ4P0unxZE[/video]


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh gosh there is a gif of him that floats around 4chan, I always wondered what video it came from XD


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 7, 2011)

That is..disgusting imo. *closes link*


----------



## Sar (Jul 7, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> That is..disgusting imo. *closes link*


 This robot belongs as a greeter into hell.


----------

